
So You Want to Compete with Steam (Jan 2018) - belltaco
https://www.fortressofdoors.com/so-you-want-to-compete-with-steam?
======
belltaco
Submitted this interesting past article in the light of Discord taking steps
to add game distribution.

Original discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16173199](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16173199)

